# Jez's arrival!!



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Today is the day I've been waiting 12 months for! I picked up Jez from the wonderful people at Hogheaven Hedgehogs <3 so after filling out paperwork, a little bonding time and lengthy conversation about hedgehog care as well as how cute they are. My girlfriend and I got on the road. I was keeping Jez (pronounced "yesh" mesh with a y) in the carrier they provided. He decided to do some exploring on me crawled all over my jeans as he was leaving that area he decided to leave me a little package to remember him by lol. Then he was crawling all over my shoulders around my neck it was so cute. He was sniffing me all over! As we pulled up I put him back in the carrier, got into my Humble abode and he's been sleeping since. He just woke up eyed me up grabbed a lil hedgehog chow and plooped right down and went back to sleep lol. I'm quite happy he's eating.  I cannot articulate how happy I am though... ahhhhhh! Just wanted to share.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

What a cute name! "Hedgehog" in Polish! It was one that my boyfriend and I were considering for a girl. We also had Hochiwitchi on our list, which is the same thing in Romany, and was actually suggested to me by Neil Gaiman. <3


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

thank you! It may be a bit unorignal but oh well  We always used the word "yesh" when we talk to each other in place of yes(yeah were goofy). So when we found it and how its pronounced there was a slient agreement we knew our little guys name.<3 And my grandparents who only speak polish got a nice kick out of it. Lol as I'm typing this I hear Jez walking around exploring his new home. Little cuties just staring at me like "I got my eyes on you buddy".


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hooray! I'm so glad everything worked out! Sounds like you got a good little guy 
Pics!


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you! Jez is the epitome of a explorer. So when he let's me get some pictures lol, you know the 1st place ill show them off too!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby! Remember we require pics here D; He sounds so social and adorable!
Just one question, by hedgehog chow you don't mean like actual hedgehog chow? o.o Just making sure. D:


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

No, no, no. I would never feed him any kind of fodder like that.  I understand the concern though, I've read the labels for those kind of "foods" Out of curiousity. Horrible pro\fat ratio and the ingredients were even worse. Bah


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank goodness. xD Gave me a little scare. haha. Yeah those foods are crap =o


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations! I love the name Jez! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sadily tonight I only had two hands. When I took out Jez for some bonding time after he unballed, all he wanted to do was use my hands as his bed. I can't believe he was so comfortable to just sleep in my hands for a good two hours. This is only my 2nd night with him but looks like we have a nice little thing going on. I wish I could've taken a picture... his little head was resting in where my palms met. <3


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Awwwe! Amelia likes to fall asleep in your hand and snuggle her face in between two fingers.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Ha awwww omg that's adorable! He's so friendly!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Your hedgie sounds like a sweetheart. Love the name!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yay!!! He sounds like a sweetie!!! Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It just takes your breath away, doesn't it? Amazing how such a small creature can have such a huge impact on your life. Love & remember these special moments.


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

congrats on your new little one!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

I plan on posting some pictures later!


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------

